# What to do with ribbon fish?



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been catching a bunch of ribbon fish lately (15-20 a day). I've been giving them away to some guys that are keeping them and apparently eating them. 

Not sure how you would eat one. I tried cleaning one and the filet was about as thick as my knife. 

I caught 21 this morning on a Rat-L-Trap.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

they are an excellent King bait when trolled, the sharks love them too.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

King bait for sure. Didn't know sharks liked 'em.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

We used to catch them up in the back of Rudee and then take them off shore to drag for bills. They work great when rigged with no weight and skipped on the surface.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

You dont have to fillet it, you can still eat it.
Just gut it, chop off head, chop of fins, and salt it or w.e. and then just fry it.

or u can add that flour stuff on it, and u can fry it like that and it will be all crunchy on the outside...its just like any other fish, same thing...just thinner

well im korean and to white people we eat everything, i guess we do..but damn the chinese and monkeys, bleh


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Brine it and freeze.. excellent cut bait... and if ya got a boat.... aint nothing better for kingfish.. slow trolled..


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

good bait.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

If it's yellow, then tie it around the old oak tree.....

/duck


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Cut it into chunks and use it for Red Drum Bait. Once you catch one lay it in the cooler on ice they will calm down to handle them live.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

jeffree said:


> well im korean and to white people we eat everything, i guess we do..but damn the chinese and monkeys, bleh


hi jeffree, i am also korean 
koreans will east just about anything out of the ocean. we are gross for eating sushi yet white people love scrapple.....did they ever read what its made of?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

wolfva said:


> If it's yellow, then tie it around the old oak tree.....
> 
> /duck


And now it's my turn to say BUDDA BING! Be certain to tip your waitress!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

jl_rotary said:


> hi jeffree, i am also korean
> koreans will east just about anything out of the ocean. we are gross for eating sushi yet white people love scrapple.....did they ever read what its made of?


yup it's made from all the meat that's to small to cut for steaks, chops or filets... cooked till it falls apart, then seasoned with salt, pepper, and corn meal to make it gel up right and be able to be sliced... what's gross about that?...


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> yup it's made from all the meat that's to small to cut for steaks, chops or filets... cooked till it falls apart, then seasoned with salt, pepper, and corn meal to make it gel up right and be able to be sliced... what's gross about that?...


i personally like scrapple. just think its odd that some say sushi is gross, well if sushi is gross whats scrapple... 
"Scrapple is typically made of hog offal, such as the head, heart, liver, and other scraps, which are boiled with any bones attached (often the entire head)"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple#Composition


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Local_Guy said:


> I've been catching a bunch of ribbon fish lately (15-20 a day). I've been giving them away to some guys that are keeping them and apparently eating them. Not sure how you would eat one. I tried cleaning one and the filet was about as thick as my knife.
> 
> I caught 21 this morning on a Rat-L-Trap. :fishing:


I tell yah what not to do. I saw a bunch of guys catching some on the point yesterday, then killing them and tossing back in the water or leaving them on the sand to die. This is unacceptable and I always call park service when I see this going on. I don't know what to do with ribbon fish, but I know what not to do with them. Haha sorry to hijack the thread, I just got upset yesterday at these "sportsmen" that were killing everything for the sake of killing it that was not a spanish mackeral. Just my .02 though.


----------



## Blumarlin21 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Ribbon fish aka Atlantic Cutlass or belt fish.*

I'll be glad to take them ribbons off your hand any day! Ribbons are not only great table fare but, they are prized bait for any Kingfish fishermen. You can get up to $10 a ribbon from any serious king fishermen. For all you wary of it's edibility? You don't know what your missing!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

They make good offshore baits.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*scrapple*



jl_rotary said:


> hi jeffree, i am also korean
> koreans will east just about anything out of the ocean. we are gross for eating sushi yet white people love scrapple.....did they ever read what its made of?


Everything they won't put in a hot dog.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

You got that right! Everything but the squeal!


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Zombie thread.


----------



## Pennman101 (Jul 26, 2010)

the smaller ones r my best bait for pin rigging the flash the give of when the sun hits them is a real attention getter, until a bluefish bites it in half lol then cut bait


----------

